# Honda HS80K1-TAS GX240 Choke Return Spring



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I recently transplanted the GX240 from my defunct HS80K1-TAS to a wood chipper and decided to clean the carburetor up, since it had not been apart (other than the carb bowl) in the last 33 years. When I removed the covers, I discovered that the choke return spring 16268-893-000 (#18) was broken. 

While it looks like the logical places for it to connect are the two points circled in red below, the remaining end was connected to neither of those. It was stuck in the hole where the Choke Rod (#17) was also connected (a tight fit). 

Does anyone know if it really belongs in the circled holes? The distance between the two circled holes is 2-1/4" to 2-3/4" depending on choke position, while the spring appears to be only about 3/4" long. @orangputeh ?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I'll check tomorrow to see if I have this set up and if so will post a picture.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> I recently transplanted the GX240 from my defunct HS80K1-TAS to a wood chipper and decided to clean the carburetor up, since it had not been apart (other than the carb bowl) in the last 33 years. When I removed the covers, I discovered that the choke return spring 16268-893-000 (#18) was broken.
> 
> While it looks like the logical places for it to connect are the two points circled in red below, the remaining end was connected to neither of those. It was stuck in the hole where the Choke Rod (#17) was also connected (a tight fit).
> 
> ...


does this help?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> does this help?


Absolutely! Thanks, that makes much more sense.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Absolutely! Thanks, that makes much more sense.


good. sometimes these parts machines are better for reference than parts.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> good. sometimes these parts machines are better for reference than parts.


Thanks again! I checked at the hardware store on my way to the Honda OPE dealer and they had the correct size spring in stock for $1.39 so I am about to reassemble everything. Next I'm going to mount the winter "air cleaner" cover on the milling machine so I can remove all the inner structure to make space for the actual air filter assembly and complete the "summerizing" process. Basically going to turn a 17231-ZE2-000 into a 17230-ZE2-820.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tabora said:


> Thanks again! I checked at the hardware store on my way to the Honda OPE dealer and they had the correct size spring in stock for $1.39 so I am about to reassemble everything. Next I'm going to mount the winter "air cleaner" cover on the milling machine so I can remove all the inner structure to make space for the actual air filter assembly and complete the "summerizing" process. Basically going to turn a 17231-ZE2-000 into a 17230-ZE2-820.
> View attachment 167558


very cool. ya. honda prices are ridiculous. what did they want for that spring 4-5 Bucks? and now all the Honda parts suppliers cost almost as much as the Honda dealer unless you have found another source?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

partspak prices are pretty good but they make up for it with their shipping rates. I wanted to order 5 parts and they want $58 for shipping. small parts


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> partspak prices are pretty good but they make up for it with their shipping rates. I wanted to order 5 parts and they want $58 for shipping. small parts


Yow! You'd think they would be able to combine shipping and put all the parts in a small flat rate box or something.

On the other hand, I have ordered a lot of small parts lately that came with free shipping and they came in enormous boxes relative to the size of the item. In several cases, items from the same vendor came in separate (huge) boxes that were shipped and arrived on the same day. Go figure...


----------

